# armour (EFRA) and accelerated hair loss



## statiosjj (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello everyone, i was wondering if you can help me 
I've been loosing a substantial amount of hair or about a year. 2 months ago i've got a naturopath to ran the blood / urine panel and he told me that i am severely deficient of iodine (he also said that i am under adrenal stress). after taking iodral for about 3 weeks, my hair begun to fall a bit more. alarmed, i went to see the Endo and found out that my TSH had increased from 3.1 to 6.5. Endo suggested that it is excess of Iodine that triggered me to go Hypo. The Synthroid was suggested, but i did a lot of research (and in view of Synthroud enhanced hair loss) and decided on Armor (Canadian EFRA Thyroid). I was put on 1/2 grain. i've been taking it for a month. as soon as i have begun taking it, my hair loss had accelerated and continues to be quite severe. i am aware that the dose it most likely needs tweaking and not at all optimized, but the increased hair loss is alarming at the very least...
Have any of you had the similar experience?
Thanks in advance for all of your help


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I have been losing alot of hair too. My hair is also VERY dry. It looks horrible. Is your hair dry? I don't think Erfa agrees with me. I have been on it since December. I feel horrible!


----------



## statiosjj (Mar 20, 2010)

Kaylasly said:


> I have been losing alot of hair too. My hair is also VERY dry. It looks horrible. Is your hair dry? I don't think Erfa agrees with me. I have been on it since December. I feel horrible!


i am not sure about the dryness, but i sure know that i lose now that i am on EFRA twice more hair then before. i have only started my treatment a month ago, but i have noticed the increase in the shed as soon as I've begun taking the tablets. 
have you been loosing hair before you've gotten on EFRA?


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

Not as bad, now my hair looks and feels like straw!


----------



## statiosjj (Mar 20, 2010)

sad, i started the treatment to help the hair loss (i don't have any other symptoms of hypo), now loosing more hair then before i went on the the pills.
have you buy any chance tried Naturethroid?


----------



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

No, but I am thinking I might. Erfa clearly doesn't work for me! Apparently, Armour is reformulated again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

statiosjj said:


> Hello everyone, i was wondering if you can help me
> I've been loosing a substantial amount of hair or about a year. 2 months ago i've got a naturopath to ran the blood / urine panel and he told me that i am severely deficient of iodine (he also said that i am under adrenal stress). after taking iodral for about 3 weeks, my hair begun to fall a bit more. alarmed, i went to see the Endo and found out that my TSH had increased from 3.1 to 6.5. Endo suggested that it is excess of Iodine that triggered me to go Hypo. The Synthroid was suggested, but i did a lot of research (and in view of Synthroud enhanced hair loss) and decided on Armor (Canadian EFRA Thyroid). I was put on 1/2 grain. i've been taking it for a month. as soon as i have begun taking it, my hair loss had accelerated and continues to be quite severe. i am aware that the dose it most likely needs tweaking and not at all optimized, but the increased hair loss is alarming at the very least...
> Have any of you had the similar experience?
> Thanks in advance for all of your help


Hello and welcome to the Board. 1/2 grain is the appropriate starting dose for Erfa. When does your doctor want you to come in for labs. This should be done at least every 8 weeks until the med is properly titrated by small increments and the patient becomes euthyroid (normal.)

If your TSH, Free T3 and Free T4 are not at the right place for you, you most likely will remain symptomatic (hair falling out and other things.)

Also, it would be good to get a Ferritin test for if your Ferritin (iron storing protein) is low, that could cause hair loss and other symptoms as well. Many of us with thyroid disease in fact do have low ferritin.

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## statiosjj (Mar 20, 2010)

Andros said:


> Hello and welcome to the Board. 1/2 grain is the appropriate starting dose for Erfa. When does your doctor want you to come in for labs. This should be done at least every 8 weeks until the med is properly titrated by small increments and the patient becomes euthyroid (normal.)
> 
> If your TSH, Free T3 and Free T4 are not at the right place for you, you most likely will remain symptomatic (hair falling out and other things.)
> 
> ...


thanks a lot for your answers
i am going to see the doctor next week. i do have a low Ferritin and have been taking iron sups for about a month. i just got really worried seeing more hair coming out then before....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> No, but I am thinking I might. Erfa clearly doesn't work for me! Apparently, Armour is reformulated again.


As is Nature Throid and WestThroid. They all have been off the market for over a year and are making a come-back slow but sure and reformulated as to filler. The hormone content remains the same. 38 mcg. of T4 and 9 mcg. of T3 (porcine.)


----------

